# Bald Eagle Nest Cam



## J3 Driver (Jan 18, 2015)

The PA game commission has a webcam set up on a bald eagle nest. They are neat to watch when they are there. 







http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1592549&mode=2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 19, 2015)

that's pretty cool. Codorus is only about 20 minutes from me. we have a pretty good population living at lake meade about 5 min away.


----------



## Stihl99 (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snap (Jan 25, 2015)

This week I was watching one perched in a tree keeping an eye on one of the trout ponds at the state fish hatchery in my town.
No dummie there.


----------



## knothole (Feb 1, 2015)

Saw a big one feeding on a downed deer by my house yesterday. He took off when he saw me coming. I swear his wing span was wider than my Sierra is long! Awesome birds and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snap (Feb 1, 2015)

This group has had an eagle program with cams and tracking; http://wildlifecenter.org/
I'm not sure of they will again this Spring but it's worth a look.
They have an article toward the bottom of the home page that says that eagles get lead poisoning from eating deer from bullet remnants.


----------



## Snap (Feb 9, 2015)

Live action here:
http://sportsmansparadiseonline.com/Decorah_Bald_Eagle_Nest.html


----------



## Snap (Feb 25, 2015)

Eggs in the nest: http://www.alcoa.com/locations/usa_davenport/en/info_page/eaglecam.asp


----------

